# Sonoma-Marin commuter dodges a bullet



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 7, 2009)

Sonoma-Marin's list of potential commuter rail car builders listed Colorado Rail Car until CRC finally gave up the ghost for good.

CRC Liquidated.

Now if we can avoid the Siemens light Diesel car... the same one Sandy Eggo is using.


----------



## AlanB (Jan 7, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Now if we can avoid the Siemens light Diesel car... the same one Sandy Eggo is using.


I assume that you mean San Diego County, and not the city, since the city uses electric powered light rail cars.


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Jan 7, 2009)

AlanB said:


> PetalumaLoco said:
> 
> 
> > Now if we can avoid the Siemens light Diesel car... the same one Sandy Eggo is using.
> ...


You assume correctly, thanks.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Jan 7, 2009)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Now if we can avoid the Siemens light Diesel car... the same one Sandy Eggo is using.


Petaluma refers to the mechanical monstrosity - as I see it - known as "Sprinter." "Slug" would be a more appropriate moniker, but also an insult to slugs everywhere. Ride account and commentary in the Travelogues/Trip Reports area.

Alan is right. Sprinter is run by an agency separate from Sandy Eggo city transit, and operated under contract by Veolia employees, the good folks who brought us the Metrolink wreck.

Speaking of which, I'm beginning to wonder if I'll ever hear the end of jokes about texting engineers. Getting kinda stale.


----------



## Ispolkom (Jan 7, 2009)

WhoozOn1st said:


> Alan is right. Sprinter is run by an agency separate from Sandy Eggo city transit, and operated under contract by Veolia employees, the good folks who brought us the Metrolink wreck.


They may not be so good at running railroads, but Veolia does a great job picking up my garbage in Minnesota. It seems an odd combination of activities for a company.


----------



## zoltan (Feb 3, 2009)

Ispolkom said:


> They may not be so good at running railroads, but Veolia does a great job picking up my garbage in Minnesota. It seems an odd combination of activities for a company.


They also run London buses! Veolia is one of these companies that does anything that there's money in.


----------

